# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  où poster ???

## gingembre2

Bonjour, tout nouveau ici mais pas dans la vie (82 carats) 
J'ai lu la totalité des 14 pages concernant les liseuses, mais je ne sais toujours pas où poster une demande concernant la liseuse HYV C700 dont je ne vois nulle mention dans le courrier... J'ai le firmware 1.05 et je sais qu'il existe une version plus récente, mais hélas sur un site russe que je n'arrive pas à traduire... S'il y a une bonne âme ou un caneton génial et charitable, merci de m'aiguiller...

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Je te conseilles de poster ta question ici: 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/42...der-e-VaRaquer

(section hardware/software, sous-forum Hardware et périphérique multimédia)

J'ai cru voir qu'ils avaient parlé de ta liseuse, peut-être auront-ils des informations sur les firmwares.

----------


## johnclaude

> Je te conseilles de poster ta question ici: 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/42...der-e-VaRaquer
> 
> (section hardware/software, sous-forum Hardware et périphérique multimédia)
> 
> J'ai cru voir qu'ils avaient parlé de ta liseuse, peut-être auront-ils des informations sur les firmwares.


 Perdu, la bonne réponse tenait en 3 lettres: "DTC"

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Ah mince, j'étais pas loin pourtant  ::(:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Ben non c'est à la poste voyons. Vous suivez rien les mecs.

----------


## znokiss

Clair. Au moins toi t'es affuté net en remontant un topic d'il y a un mois 1/2 pour des nefles.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

1°/ Stoi le nèfle.
2°/ Oui bon ça va mea culpa j'étais pas réveillé.

----------


## johnclaude

3°/ C'est la faute à Luc.

----------


## znokiss

Ahaha. Best référence ever. 

Bon je vous laisse, je dois aller boire un grand verre d'huile d'arachide.

----------


## johnclaude

Un cycle complet sera une série de cent.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Luc, je que l'homme de la situation. Je que dossier bleu et vous sur une centaine de tableaux très clair. Vous semaine prochaine et sans faute. Je tellement sur vous. Je clair Luc, ne pas ?

----------


## Nelfe

> Clair. Au moins toi t'es affuté net en remontant un topic d'il y a un mois 1/2 pour des nefles.


J'ai rien à voir dans cette histoire  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Zohan

> Luc, je que l'homme de la situation. Je que dossier bleu et vous sur une centaine de tableaux très clair. Vous semaine prochaine et sans faute. Je tellement sur vous. Je clair Luc, ne pas ?


Viens te battre avec moi dans le couloir de la baston.

----------

